# Sony releases Blu-ray ROM Drive in the Indian market



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 31, 2008)

_Sony has launched its first internal Blu-ray Disc ROM Drive, dubbed BDU-X10S, in the Indian market.__*

*_*www.techgadgets.in/images/sony-bdu-x10s-blu-ray-disc.jpg

Paired with CyberLink’s PowerDVD BD Edition software, the latest player will allow playback of commercial movie titles, recorded Blu-ray Disc home videos, DVD-ROMs and CD-ROMs. In addition, it can also play recorded Blu-ray Discs in MPEG-2 or H.264 format, standard DVD-Video discs or recorded DVDs encoded with MPEG-2 or AVCHD formats.
 
Users will notice fast and easy transfer of data and videos while using high-speed Serial ATA (SATA) interface, thanks to the internal drive. The 2.5-inch device also supports Microsoft Windows Vista or XP operating system and delivers easy installation in desktop PCs.
 
Moreover, you can also play commercial Blu-ray movies on the PC that features an HDCP-compliant graphics card offering DVI or HDMI connections, HDCP-compliant computer display, and software that supports BD-ROM playback. You can even view personally created Blu-ray content. The other features are 8x DVD ROM (Read Only), 24X CD-ROM (Read Only), Data Buffer size of 4MB, physical dimension of 5.25″x1.63″x7.0″ and installation angle supporting both Vertical and Horizontal.
 
Currently available in India via Rashi Peripherals, the Sony BDU-X10S Blu-ray Disc ROM Drive costs *Rs. 16,950* and is backed with a one-year warranty.
 
source 


*www.blu-ray.com/drives/
try this *www.blu-ray.com/images/drives/liteon2.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that price too high? In US does it sell for the same price? I think the prices will come down after some time! How soon? Well that's a question which nobody knows answer to!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 31, 2008)

Waiting for two years will be worthwhile if not there is any hurry for blue ray -ROM


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 31, 2008)

*Blu-Ray Drives*
*priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/lg-gbw-h10n.jpg

*LG GBW-H10N -**Price: Rs.20,000/-*
Specs: 12x DVD+R, 4x DVD+R DL, 8x DVD+RW, 4x BD-R, 2x BD-RE
Interface: IDE (PATA)
Buffer: 4MB (BD), 2MB (DVD/CD)
Bundle: Nero 7 Essential w/ BD Patch
LightScribe: NO



 *priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/samsung-sh-b022.jpg

*Samsung SH-B022 -**Price: Rs.24,000/-*
Specs: 12x DVD+R, 4x DVD+R DL, 8x DVD+RW, 2x BD-R, 2x BD-RE
Interface: IDE (PATA)
Buffer: 4MB (BD), 2MB (DVD/CD)
Bundle: Nero 7 Essential w/ BD Patch
LightScribe: NO



 *priceguru.in/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/sony-bwu-100a.jpg

*Sony BWU-100A -**Price: Rs.45,000/*
Specs: 12x DVD+R, 4x DVD+R DL, 8x DVD+RW, 2x BD-R, 2x BD-RE
Interface: IDE (PATA)
Buffer: 8MB
Bundle: Nero 7 Essential w/ BD Patch
LightScribe: NO



*source -PriceGuru*​


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 31, 2008)

Digit will push this further!as they did it with DVD


----------



## anand1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Old News...!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 31, 2008)

The PRices are too high in India. The other Day i saw Blue Ray and HD DVD combo Writer for 13000 i think at EBAY International  and this is only a ROM


----------



## techtronic (Mar 31, 2008)

To start with these will always be higher. We have to wait for at least a year till prices come down.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

BD writer is what is worth!also,if the fight during the past yrs(bd vs hdvd)  had been avoided,we had already be using bd recorders at cheap rates!


----------



## hellgate (Mar 31, 2008)

the price of the drives doesnt concern me much but untill the price of the blank media comes down and it becomes widely available as normal dvd i aint gonna buy it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 31, 2008)

please always mention technology news from reputed tech sites...

this is one of the original sources *www.tech2.com/india/news/dvd-players/sony-introduces-bdux10s-bdrom-drive/32471/0



_


----------



## Voldy (Mar 31, 2008)

16k+ its too much now for just a blu-ray rom
i will wait for it until there prices goes down..


----------

